# Buffalo tallow



## vance71975 (May 23, 2012)

Anyone have a SAP Value for Buffalo tallow? I may have acess to a local source for Buffalo tallow.


----------



## vance71975 (May 24, 2012)

Wow no one knows? I had a soap maker that sells Buffalo Soap say to use the same value i would for Deer.


----------



## Genny (May 24, 2012)

I've heard that deer is the closest one as well.  

Sorry I don't have a definite answer, but I can tell you the SAP value of human fat is .1403  :wink:


----------



## vance71975 (May 24, 2012)

Genny said:
			
		

> I've heard that deer is the closest one as well.
> 
> Sorry I don't have a definite answer, but I can tell you the SAP value of human fat is .1403  :wink:



Now i just need to find a Liposuction clinic with no morals that will sell me human fat and its fight club time! 

I just think its weird that there are all these Sap charts out there, and some of them even include Horse Fat, but no Buffalo fat, you would think getting buffalo fat would be easier than getting horse fat! I even tried searching under Bison fat no luck that way either.


----------



## Genny (May 24, 2012)

vance71975 said:
			
		

> Now i just need to find a Liposuction clinic with no morals that will sell me human fat and its fight club time!


LOL   


I found bison!!  .142 
http://books.google.com/books?id=tfeY2Z ... ap&f=false


----------



## vance71975 (May 24, 2012)

Genny said:
			
		

> vance71975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genny YOU ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Genny (May 25, 2012)

vance71975 said:
			
		

> Genny YOU ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Flattery will get you everywere  :wink:


----------



## vance71975 (May 25, 2012)

Genny said:
			
		

> vance71975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If only i was flattering! Sadly i was simply telling the truth. :wink:


----------



## reinbeau (Jan 11, 2014)

Genny said:


> I've heard that deer is the closest one as well.
> 
> Sorry I don't have a definite answer, but I can tell you the SAP value of human fat is .1403  :wink:


That should be submitted to SoapCalc


----------



## boyago (Jan 11, 2014)

vance71975 said:


> Anyone have a SAP Value for Buffalo tallow? I may have acess to a local source for Buffalo tallow.



Sorry Vance, I just returned "The Soapmakers Workshop" and there is a section dedicated to working with buffalo tallow.  Not the easy info but there's a referral for you if you want to know more about soaping with buffalo.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Jan 12, 2014)

this sounds so interesting, i would LOVE to try soaping with buffalo. My hubby the die hard hunter loves it when i make him soaps from his kills, good thing buffalo is on his bucket list!


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 12, 2014)

Hmm, curious to hear how you like the buffalo. There is a buff ranch not to far from here, I bet I could get some good kidney fat from them.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Jan 12, 2014)

I am in the same situation, there is one that isnt too far from my parents place. I should call and see if they have any.


----------



## reinbeau (Jan 13, 2014)

boyago said:


> Sorry Vance, I just returned "The Soapmakers Workshop" and there is a section dedicated to working with buffalo tallow.  Not the easy info but there's a referral for you if you want to know more about soaping with buffalo.


And I have the book, looked all around the index and the associated pages, frustratingly enough they never mention the actual SAP value.  Go figure??

I'm 'friends' with Lindner Bison on Facebook and have asked the question there, I'll report back if I get a response


----------



## reinbeau (Aug 4, 2015)

Revisiting this as it has come up again.  Has anyone yet found the actual SAP value for buffalo tallow?  No one seems to be willing to give up the number!!  Google is of no help, sends you to the same book mentioned previously that talks about buffalo tallow but never gives an SAP value for it.  Grrrr!


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 4, 2015)

Maybe ask on the tallow soapers group https://www.facebook.com/groups/Tallow.Soapers/


----------



## reinbeau (Aug 4, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> Maybe ask on the tallow soapers group https://www.facebook.com/groups/Tallow.Soapers/


LOL!  That's why I'm here.  We don't know over there either!!


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 4, 2015)

Well, I wasn't very helpful then was I, lol. I saw a post on the other forum about using beef tallow SAP for the buffalo.


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Aug 7, 2015)

Ken from soapcalc.com gave this response in regards to bison (buffalo) tallow.  Hope this helps.   


> Yes, [Mrs. Spaceship}, the beef tallow in SoapCalc is actually for any of the "bovine"
> animals and bison is in that category.  Beef tallow is the most common
> tallow used in soap making by far.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bovinae
> ...


----------

